# Hello. I just finished building my own deck - I'm awesome



## tfc

Hello! So I think i'm big stuff now since I built my own 20x16 deck. It took about 3-4 days, but it's pretty cool.

I wrote in my blog about it...lol

http://tfcountdown.blogspot.com/

I'm glad to be here - I don't like paying anyone to do anything on my house. I believe - "what one man can do another can do."

:thumbsup:

TFC


----------



## RDS

Do you believe in building permits? Just curious.

Post pictures if you've got 'em.


----------



## tfc

I'll put some pictures on my blog site in a few.

Actually my area doesn't require a permit unless you are attaching it to the house - I did check. I built a free standing, but very close to the house deck (like 1/8" gap between the house/decking).

TFC


----------



## Scuba_Dave




----------



## Leah Frances

Easy there, Scuba Dave, we've all (present company included) been OVERWHELMED by our own awesomeness from time to time.

Personally, I find it hard to make it through the day sometimes when I start thinking about just how remarkably awesome I really am.


----------



## tfc

picture attached. I added on a bench and still need to work on stairs for the front and side (where the concrete block is for a step hehe).

It's a newbie job, but everything is level and square (well almost everything).

TFC


----------



## DecksEtc

Where do you live?

If you live where there is frost, that deck won't be close to level for too long. Sorry but the frost will move those deck blocks all over the place.

Also, just curious but why did you decide to build your deck without any beams to support your joists?

Good luck in that deck staying "close to level" in a year or two...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Nice job, looks good
I don't believe in permits unless required
I asked for a permit for the "deck" going around my hot tub
Due to the size (under 100 sq ft) the Inspector said I didn't need one

I love when someone builds something & everyone just tears it apart. Especially a Pro who loses work to DIY 
I'm in frost area, I built a freestanding deck at my last house with those cement block shapes that allow a 4x4 post to sit inside
7 years after being built it was still level

Hopefully that middle 16' long "beam" that the joists are attached to has a block/support at the 8' point



> Leah Frances:
> 
> Personally, I find it hard to make it through the day sometimes when I start thinking about just how remarkably awesome I really am.


Well that quote worked real good :laughing:

My son says "awesome" now
Pretty funny the way he says it


----------

